# c programm als java application aufs nokia 6230



## dqvgasmo (19. Mrz 2005)

hi,

ich hab mal eine abenteuerliche frage, bei der ich euere hilfe brauche, bzw ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

vielleicht kennen einige von euch das bayrische kartenspiel schafkopfen.
da hier meistens um geld gespielt wird habe ich ein kleines c programm geschrieben um den verlauf durch rechenfehler nicht unnötig aufzuhalten. nun liegt das problem darin dass man ein notebook braucht, da kam mir die idee das programm auf das nokia handy zu installieren... da dieses aber nur java applications unterstützt und ich keinerlei ahnung von java programmierung habe wollte ich euch um hilfe bitten. für das nokia 6230 braucht man .jar bzw .jad dateien. ich post jetzt einfach mal den c quellcode vielleicht hilft mir ja jemand:



```
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <math.h>

void main(void)

{
	
	char eins[10];
	char zwei[10];
	char drei[10];
	char vier[10];
	int spiel;
	int multi;
	int gew1;
	int gew2;
	int gews;
	int gewv;
	int gov;
	int schn;
	int betrag=0;
	int geld1=0;
	int geld2=0;
	int geld3=0;
	int geld4=0;


	//Eingabe

	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Name des ersten Spielers:\t");				
	scanf("%s",eins);

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Name des zweiten Spielers:\t");				
	scanf("%s",zwei);

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Name des dritten Spielers:\t");				
	scanf("%s",drei);

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Name des vierten Spielers:\t");				
	scanf("%s",vier);

	
	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");

	

	//Schleife
	
	while(1)
	{

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Fuer Rufspiel 1, fuer Solo, Geier oder Wenz 2:\t");				
	scanf("%i",&spiel);


	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Fuer Schneiderfrei/Schneider/Schwarz/Lauf 0-8:\t");				
	scanf("%i",&schn);


	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Wie oft wurde gedoppelt(stellen+kontra+tout):\t");				
	scanf("%i",&multi);

	
	if(spiel==1)
	{

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Der 1. Gewinner ist:\n");
	printf("\n   1 fuer %s",eins);
	printf("\n   2 fuer %s",zwei);
	printf("\n   3 fuer %s",drei);
	printf("\n   4 fuer %s\n\n\t",vier);
	scanf("%i",&gew1);

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Der 2. Gewinner ist:\n");
	printf("\n   1 fuer %s",eins);
	printf("\n   2 fuer %s",zwei);
	printf("\n   3 fuer %s",drei);
	printf("\n   4 fuer %s\n\n\t",vier);
	scanf("%i",&gew2);
	}

	else
	{

	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");
	printf("\n\n   Gewonnen 1 oder Verloren 0:\t\t\t\t");
	scanf("%i",&gov);
	
	printf("\n\n");
	printf("  ***************************************************************************");

		if(gov==1)
		{
		printf("\n\n   Der Gewinner ist:\n");
		printf("\n   1 fuer %s",eins);
		printf("\n   2 fuer %s",zwei);
		printf("\n   3 fuer %s",drei);
		printf("\n   4 fuer %s\n\n\t",vier);		
		scanf("%i",&gews);
		}

		else
		{
		printf("\n\n   Der Verlierer ist:\n");
		printf("\n   1 fuer %s",eins);
		printf("\n   2 fuer %s",zwei);
		printf("\n   3 fuer %s",drei);
		printf("\n   4 fuer %s\n\n\t",vier);		
		scanf("%i",&gewv);
		}

	}

	//Hauptprogramm


	switch(spiel)
	{

	case 1: betrag=(10+(schn*10))*(pow(2,multi));
			break;

	case 2: betrag=(20+(schn*10))*(pow(2,multi));
			break;
	}


	switch(spiel)
	{
	
	case 1:
	
		switch(gew1)
		{


		case 1:

			switch(gew2)
			{
			case 2:
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 3:
			
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 4:
			
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			}
			break;

		case 2:

			switch(gew2)
			{
			case 1:
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 3:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 4:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			}
			break;

		case 3:

			switch(gew2)
			{
			case 1:
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 2:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4-betrag;
				break;
			
			case 4:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			}
			break;

		case 4:

			switch(gew2)
			{
			case 1:
				geld1=geld1+betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			
			case 2:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2+betrag;
				geld3=geld3-betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			
			case 3:
			
				geld1=geld1-betrag;
				geld2=geld2-betrag;
				geld3=geld3+betrag;
				geld4=geld4+betrag;
				break;
			}
			break;
		}
		break;


	case 2:

		if(gov==1)
		{
	
		switch(gews)
		{
		case 1:
			geld1=geld1+(3*betrag);
			geld2=geld2-betrag;
			geld3=geld3-betrag;
			geld4=geld4-betrag;
			break;

		case 2:
			geld1=geld1-betrag;
			geld2=geld2+(3*betrag);
			geld3=geld3-betrag;
			geld4=geld4-betrag;
			break;

		case 3:
			geld1=geld1-betrag;
			geld2=geld2-betrag;
			geld3=geld3+(3*betrag);
			geld4=geld4-betrag;
			break;

		case 4:
			geld1=geld1-betrag;
			geld2=geld2-betrag;
			geld3=geld3-betrag;
			geld4=geld4+(3*betrag);
			break;
		}
		}

		else
		{
		switch(gewv)
		{
		case 1:
			geld1=geld1-(3*betrag);
			geld2=geld2+betrag;
			geld3=geld3+betrag;
			geld4=geld4+betrag;
			break;

		case 2:
			geld1=geld1+betrag;
			geld2=geld2-(3*betrag);
			geld3=geld3+betrag;
			geld4=geld4+betrag;
			break;

		case 3:
			geld1=geld1+betrag;
			geld2=geld2+betrag;
			geld3=geld3-(3*betrag);
			geld4=geld4+betrag;
			break;

		case 4:
			geld1=geld1+betrag;
			geld2=geld2+betrag;
			geld3=geld3+betrag;
			geld4=geld4-(3*betrag);
			break;
		}
		}
		break;

	}

	printf("\n\n  ***************************************************************************\n\n");

	printf("   %s:  %i\n",eins,geld1);
	printf("   %s:  %i\n",zwei,geld2);
	printf("   %s:  %i\n",drei,geld3);
	printf("   %s:  %i",vier,geld4);



	}
}
```



also schon mal danke im voraus

gruss fabi


----------



## Sky (21. Mrz 2005)

Also, es handelt sich hier um ein Forum und nicht um eine Quellcode-Maschine!
Lies Dir mal ein FAQ zu J2ME durch und Du wirst dein Prog in kurzer Zeit umsetzen können... die Programmlogik liegt ja auch bereits vor...!


----------



## tomkruse (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Um Deine erste Frage zu bantworten: Ja, es ist möglich.

Ich würde Dir aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen, das einmal selber zu probieren und wenn Du auf Probleme stößst bzw. bei der Implementierung weitere Fragen auftrauchen, dann kannst Du diese ja stellen und es hilft Dir auch sicher gerne jemand.

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------

